# Hatch Gaskets



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Does anyone else on here with a maverick have hatch gaskets? I’ve got an 18.5 Master Angler and the large forward bow hatch sits low. Are these supposed to have gaskets? It has two drains in the hatch gutter so that would lead me to believe it wasn’t supposed to have gaskets.. any advice? If you zoom in you can see what I’m talking about.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

You could put edge trim (several different manufacturers make all kinds/configurations... taco marine comes to mind) on the bottom of the hatch cover. It can be cut, trimmed, etc to line the hatch to fit your needs, such as accommodating for drains. A simple google search for "marine edge trim" will give you many options. I did this on my sea pro center console years ago and it quieted the hatches and made them sit flush.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

GSSF said:


> You could put edge trim (several different manufacturers make all kinds/configurations... taco marine comes to mind) on the bottom of the hatch cover. It can be cut, trimmed, etc to line the hatch to fit your needs, such as accommodating for drains. A simple google search for "marine edge trim" will give you many options. I did this on my sea pro center console years ago and it quieted the hatches and made them sit flush.


 That’s it man. I appreciate it!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

You got a big gap to fill. What you use depends on what your gutter shape is. If it were me I would look at the flat high density foam. It doesn’t compress as much as the hollow types. They have it in various widths and thickness.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

jonny said:


> You got a big gap to fill. What you use depends on what your gutter shape is. If it were me I would look at the flat high density foam. It doesn’t compress as much as the hollow types. They have it in various widths and thickness.


Yeah, I’m going to cut some shims out of wood and make sure I get the height right.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if your gutter has a 1/8" or so thick lip or ridge (your pics don't show the inside). this stuff is the best. I have it in all 5 hatches on my SilverKing and the guide box on my waterman. totally waterproof and also adds cushion and filler to keep tension on the hatch when latched. on my guide box, it was made by hells bay with no gasket at all and didn't need it to keep water out but running in the slightest chop it would rattle and in bad conditions bang if no one was in the seats. this stuff was a complete cure for that.

Black Rubber Edge Trim Seal Lok 1/8"x 9/16" x 5/8" Bulb C Side Door RV Truck | eBay


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

devrep said:


> if your gutter has a 1/8" or so thick lip or ridge (your pics don't show the inside). this stuff is the best. I have it in all 5 hatches on my SilverKing and the guide box on my waterman. totally waterproof and also adds cushion and filler to keep tension on the hatch when latched. on my guide box, it was made by hells bay with no gasket at all and didn't need it to keep water out but running in the slightest chop it would rattle and in bad conditions bang if no one was in the seats. this stuff was a complete cure for that.
> 
> Black Rubber Edge Trim Seal Lok 1/8"x 9/16" x 5/8" Bulb C Side Door RV Truck | eBay


good deal, I’ll see if I can’t find some locally and see how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Post a pic of the inside. The way it’s trimmed affects the choice as well.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

jonny said:


> Post a pic of the inside. The way it’s trimmed affects the choice as well.


I’m out of town for work.. just thinking about my boat haha. I post again if I can’t get it figured out appreciate y’all’s help.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I have an HPXT and was able to buy new gaskets by the foot on eBay


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Here’s what I have used/tried. I really like the one on the left best. It’s super sturdy compared to the other. The other compressed way to much for my situation. It would be good if there was a tight small gap.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

McMaster-Carr


----------



## redzone1 (Dec 22, 2021)

McMaster for the win


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had the McMaster Carr bulb seal on my Maverick thinking I found the best replacement...wrong! The bulb is not part of the flange channel, it’s got some sort of adhesive that breaks down and in less than six months all the bulb had separated from the channel on my HPXT. I just ordered the seal that devrep linked. It’s about half the cost and you can buy it by the foot. We shall see.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

so @Smackdaddy53 , what did you think of the EBAY trim? Hoping it was a good option


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

IMO, all those gaskets have a pretty short life. Putting sea dek or similar under the entire hatch is a more permanent fix


----------

